# New rules to improve overseas visitors’ contributions to (UK) NHS care



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-rules-to-improve-overseas-visitors-contributions-to-nhs-care


at first glance, I thought 'nothing new there then'

until I read on....



> UK state pensioners who live elsewhere in the EEA will now have the same rights to NHS care as people who live in England. This applies to all pensioners who receive a UK state retirement pension and registered for healthcare in Europe with an S1 form.


so it seems that UK pensioners living in the EEA_ will now be entitled to full NHS care _- presumably meaning that they can return to the UK for operations & so on

of course, lots have been doing this for years.... but at least it will now be legal


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Since when did 'England' become synonymous with 'UK'.

And they wonder why the Scots nearly voted for independence. That kind of England centric writing happens all the time.


----------

